# Southern Tier Ny- Northern Penn Meet And Greet



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey, any of you guys in the area near Binghamton NY , Northern Penn. into a meet and greet Sat. Jan 31 at Hooters in Vestal NY (burb of Binghamton) ?

TJP, B Terry and a few others are interested.

There is a HO-Jos hotel next door if you don't wanna booze and
cruise 50 a nite..............

Post away if interested or if a different date is better.......geo


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Good idea sonjaab. 

I guess we got caught up in the old 'just keep posting to the original thread' thing - regardless to where it may take you.

It looks like there's at least 3-4 of us going so far. See you all soon.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BT....There are a few other plowheads from the "other place"
interested in the meet up also............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS...Might not make it this weekend. We are getting
buried up my way ! Will post if I can make it.
Maybe reschedule?
Have fun...........geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

To all who missed the Southern Tier N.Y. and Nothern Pa. plowing get together at Hooter's in Vestal, N.Y. you missed a good time. We will be scheduling another get together in the upcoming months for those who missed out on today's fun. I'll keep posting on the upcoming info. for the next meet. Thanks guys, TJP


----------

